# ***STOLEN TC SOUNDS TC3000 15 on EBAY***



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

***STOLEN TC SOUNDS TC3000 15 on EBAY***

If you bought this speaker you are now the owner of stolen goods!

I used to own this sub and sold it to the owner of Salvi's Automotive in Hooksett NH...on 12/10 it was stolen from his shop...we know who did it...and a few days later here it is on Ebay. Police have been notified and so has Ebay.

If you bought this you may want to contact the seller.

TC sounds TC-3000+ 15" Subwoofer FIFTEEN 15 iNCH SUB | eBay


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

So... is the guy who stole it, the same guy who is selling it on eBay?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> So... is the guy who stole it, the same guy who is selling it on eBay?


Doesn't appear to be...the suspect is a junkie who used to be a partner at my buddys garage...dead-beat...always scammin people for $$ so he could feed his habbit. My buddy found out the hard way when he ripped off a bunch of really expensive tools.

He's done it a few times this last time taking the sub...I'm a TC fan so I'm always prowling ebay/craigslist etc for TC stuffs....and there it was. 

I contacted the guy selling it and just by looking at his auctions he seems like a pawn shop though I never got any address or actual name. He did give me his direct number which I gave to my buddy...after all it's his shop and his sub.

Cops don't seem to want to do much without serial #'s and receipts...the thing is 10 years old and second-hand...my buddy may be SOL...kinda hoping the ebay guy will help my buddy and help the cops get the guy.

...but people can be *s*hitty...so we'll see.

I just wanted to post this to amke aware anyone one this forum that may have bought it.


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

it says it was purchased from Wkbdkid .... I wonder what the deal was with that


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

fatboyracing said:


> it says it was purchased from Wkbdkid .... I wonder what the deal was with that


I just looked him up...part of me wants to send the buyer a message...but I would like to give the seller a chance to do the right thing and not contacting his customers...if he ends up not helping, then I'll reach out to the buyer...but I wouldn't be heartbroken if the buyer somehow stumbled across this thread...

The buyer is going to have an issue with the sub anyways...it's listed as 'new' condition...I can assure you it isn't...the cone has dings and dents, a couple of the mounting tabs are cracked which was common on the older TC's...one of the binding post pairs came unglued from the frame....so this was destined for a little TLC before using again...the customer isn't gonna be pleased...

...hell it's missing the frame gasket and magnet boot...both of which I still have.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Just talked to my buddy...he's contacted the seller and it seems the guy is willing to help...to what end I'm not sure...but they'll figure it out.

Glad there are still some half-way descent folks out there. The seller IS a local pawn shop...so it's certainly in his best interest to get clear of it.


----------



## OramG (Dec 7, 2016)

So how did it end? Maybe some bonus to the guy that decided to help?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll have to follow up with my friend and see if he got anywhere with the shop owner.

Last I heard the guy hadn't returned my friends calls.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The fact that the sub was listed as "new" shows this pawn shop is a little on the shady side. If it needs the TLC you say it does I'd be PISSED if I got it and found it wasn't "new". This is why it's best to only buy from trusted people.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The fact that the sub was listed as "new" shows this pawn shop is a little on the shady side. If it needs the TLC you say it does I'd be PISSED if I got it and found it wasn't "new". This is why it's best to only buy from trusted people.


Yeah the sub is no where near 'new'. I don't know if the guy ever shipped it or not...but when my friend made initial contact with the guy he said he had sold it (via Ebay) but had not shipped it. If he did go ahead and ship it, he did it with full knowledge that it is stolen property.

The cops weren't doing *s*hit...which is really disappointing...I'm a big fan and supporter of law enforcement and have the utmost respect for first responders etc...but the lack of give-a-*s*hit that the local cops have shown my friend is really...like I said, disappointing. That's why we were hoping the shop owner might do the right thing and help us catch the guy.

Let this be a lesson...always document serial numbers and keep receipts. The police won't even put down their coffee unless you have iron-clad documentation that item that is stolen is YOURS.

This whole episode has made me re-evaluate my security measures...or lack there of.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Police does not give a flying **** what you tell them without iron clad evidence and even then sometimes doesn`t. 
Here is an example for your entertainment pleasure.

I have a friends who was used car dealer at the time.
one day he gave $15000 worth Tahoe for a test ride.
took driver license copy and let them go on their way.
4 hours later no truck and no answering the phone so he calls the cops.
Cops said that they can`t do anything until 72hours passed as he gave truck for test ride willingly. 
friend of mine jumped in the car and drove to address listed on DL.
through garage window he spotted his Tahoe and called cops again.
Same story- can`t go question anyone until crime has been committed.
at 72 hour mark he called again and cops came to the garage to stripped down frame.
Now they have a crime and suspect that has issued warrant later on.
my friend out of $15000 but with distant possibility of theft prosecution. 
Insurance paid him off minus his 1000 deductible. 
THief never been prosecuted and money recovered. 

In this case police followed the law.****ed up one but nonetheless.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

My friend told me the guy hasn't been returning his calls...so I guess the almighty dollar wins again...this shop owners integrity sold for whatever pittance he made off of selling the sub.

Sad indeed.

I may have to reach out to the person who bought it and make them aware.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is one more.
Another friend of mine bought really sweet Saxophone off craigslist for $500 or so i think, 
price was about 1/5 what that Seymour should cost so he bought it.
after a month he decided to sell it on ebay to make some money on it.
Posted pictures of any possible angle including serial number, model,etc.
Received a call from investigator saying that Saxophone reported stolen and that my friend have to bring it to his local police station. 
he did and filed complaint against dude he bought it from in hope to recover his 500.
Police has phone number, emails, address, never did anything to caught him.
Dude in possession of what could be considered a prove of ownership had his Saxophone back (I assume) so technically police did their job just fine.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nstaln said:


> My friend told me the guy hasn't been returning his calls...so I guess the almighty dollar wins again...this shop owners integrity sold for whatever pittance he made off of selling the sub.
> 
> Sad indeed.
> 
> I may have to reach out to the person who bought it and make them aware.



Owner of pawn shop has to do what in your opinion?

BTW you can`t reach someone else ebay buyer,not anymore.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Owner of pawn shop has to do what in your opinion?
> 
> BTW you can`t reach someone else ebay buyer,not anymore.


The owner of the shop doesn't _have_ to do anything...we need his help to catch the guy breaking into my friends garage. The shop owner can provide video and ID info for the guy who brought the speaker into his store. My buddy will pay whatever he paid the guy who stole it (I'm sure it wasn't much) so the shop owner doesn't lose any money. Then the cops can question/investigate the guy who did the actual theft.

He may not want to get involved...maybe because he purchased other things from this same thief.


Guy steals *s*hit, Police won't do *s*hit, store owner won't help...just wonder where honor has gone.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nstaln said:


> The owner of the shop doesn't _have_ to do anything...we need his help to catch the guy breaking into my friends garage. The shop owner can provide video and ID info for the guy who brought the speaker into his store. My buddy will pay whatever he paid the guy who stole it (I'm sure it wasn't much) so the shop owner doesn't lose any money. Then the cops can question/investigate the guy who did the actual theft.
> 
> He may not want to get involved...maybe because he purchased other things from this same thief.
> 
> ...


 People stopped doing what they don`t HAVE to do a while ago,**** can backfire. it`s soul crushing but it is what it is.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> People stopped doing what they don`t HAVE to do a while ago,**** can backfire. it`s soul crushing but it is what it is.


Not entirely true.

Some of us still believe in doing the right thing...but it does seem to be an increasingly rare quality in people these days.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nstaln said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> Some of us still believe in doing the right thing...but it does seem to be an increasingly rare quality in people these days.


Indeed.


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Im in Canada and the Pawn shop rules are pretty strict but not always enforceable.

here is one of the rules.

_Title to Property
31. (1) Notwithstanding any other provision in this or any other Act, where it has been determined by the Police that a second hand good is stolen or otherwise unlawfully obtained by the unlawful act(s) of any person, the original lawful owner of the second hand good retains an absolute right of ownership over the second hand good._

So if you have a receipt and photographic evidence showing some unique identifying marks like solder, scratches or anything that shows it was yours then maybe you can get it back this way.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

grinkeeper said:


> Im in Canada and the Pawn shop rules are pretty strict but not always enforceable.
> 
> here is one of the rules.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the laws are down here...but identifying the sub is pretty easy...I have pics of it. The sub is missing the magnet boot and frame gasket, which I have both. The sub itself is pretty rare...TC3k 15's aren't that rare but this one is a first generation with GRAY paint...to my knowledge all production models were BLACK frames. 

The only way I got the gray-framed 15 is because I had sent an Audiomobile MASS motor to TC Sounds (this is back 2006-ish when they were still in business) to be rebuilt as a custom 15...however that driver got 'lost' in shipping somewhere in Connecticut so TC Sounds sent me a TC3k 15 in gray to make up for the lost speaker. The problem was this is also when TC was sending the subs with the motor still attached...mine showed up with 2 out of the 4 mounting tabs damaged. This was common until they started shipping the subs and motors separately. Anyways when I told TC about the damaged frame they sent me a black (production model) top assembly. I later somewhat repaired the gray top with JB Weld and matched it with a (Lightning Audio)TC 3HP motor but only used the sub inverted to not have as much stress on the mounting tabs.

I sent an email to Thilo Stompler at TC Sounds about the original invoice...but he responded saying he didn't have any records that far back.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

grinkeeper said:


> Im in Canada and the Pawn shop rules are pretty strict but not always enforceable.
> 
> here is one of the rules.
> 
> ...


Pawn shop rules is equally strict in most US states. burden of proof always lays on owner. 
Best rule is to document every single thing you own,never know when it might get handy.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Police are out here fighting some crazy issues. I doubt this is high on their radar. It's a speaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

MrGreen83 said:


> Police are out here fighting some crazy issues. I doubt this is high on their radar. It's a speaker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true...i would put this low on the list of priorities for sure...however it's not really about this speaker...it's about the thousands of dollars worth of tools that the guy has stolen from my friends garage after breaking in multiple times...he's doing it to feed a drug habit and I'm sure he's not just targeting my friend...

...so I guess it's more about ridding the streets of junkie *a*ssholes that are stealing peoples stuff.

..And I'm pretty sure 'robbery' department detectives are tasked to do this specific thing.

My buddies place was broken into 3 times...we know by who...we know what he took and it amounted to a few thousand in tools/equipment etc. We found ONE of the items he stole (the sub) selling on ebay, tracked it to a pawn shop and an owner who (at least initially) seemed willing to help along with a physical location of the item and photo proof that the sub belonged to me (at one point).

So we present the cops with a suspect, a stolen item (w/photo proof), the item sale add/shop name/owner name, stolen item ACTUAL location, _and_ a store owner willing to help...

...all the cops have to do is get off their *a*ss and go talk to the store owner...that's it...we did all the work for them. But they won't even open a case. 5 minutes of their time and this could be wrapped up and they could put one in the 'win' column. 

Un-*f*ucking-real.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

MrGreen83 said:


> Police are out here fighting some crazy issues. I doubt this is high on their radar. It's a speaker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try stealing $10 worth of **** in Walmart and see how fast police will find time to book you in and charge you with theft.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nstaln said:


> Very true...i would put this low on the list of priorities for sure...however it's not really about this speaker...it's about the thousands of dollars worth of tools that the guy has stolen from my friends garage after breaking in multiple times...he's doing it to feed a drug habit and I'm sure he's not just targeting my friend...
> 
> ...so I guess it's more about ridding the streets of junkie *a*ssholes that are stealing peoples stuff.
> 
> ...


Police is not here to protect small guy`s property, It`s sad that you people refuse to realise that.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Police is not here to protect small guy`s property, It`s sad that you people refuse to realise that.


So robbery detectives aren't there to track down people stealing stuff?

Pretty sure that's exactly what they're supposed to be doing...the sad realization is that they seem unwilling to do it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nstaln said:


> So robbery detectives aren't there to track down people stealing stuff?
> 
> Pretty sure that's exactly what they're supposed to be doing...the sad realization is that they seem unwilling to do it.


Call sheriff,complain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

